
Ask HN: What do you listen while you do your job? - adrian_pop
I am curious what&#x27;s rolling into your headphones while you do your job: music, books, ted talks...<p>I am tired of listening to music and useless stuff. Maybe I can learn something new while I work.
======
alberte
twit.tv I listen to it's a nice radio level stream of tech

